# 46      1
46,      1 ,      ,    .   ,        14        .          ?   ?  ,    ,      46   ?

----------


## Dima77

...      -    

     -

----------

,

----------

> ,


   14001     .           ,    . 30.07 .    - ,             .  ))))

----------

,  .    ,                .     .

----------

1.07.2009  (   ,  ..., )

----------

, ,  46  .

----------


## Masha_S

?

----------

> ?


 ,     (  ) 04.06.2009    - ,  100%   . 
	    ,      01.07 2009 ,          30.12.2008   312- :
	         7         25.06.2009  -22-6/511@,  ,  
	   ,             ,   01  2009 ,     : 
	-       ,  ,     ,    ;
	-                 ,  ,              .

----------

, , 2   ,    .
      ""  .1.3.,          ""  .1.3. ?

----------

-    
  -    

   -  - . 1.4.     .

   -  - . 1.4.     .

----------

,  ""  " "     ,       ,   ?

----------


## AVK

> ,  ""  " "     ,       ,   ?


        ?

----------

, " ")))  ,  -   (. # 10)

----------


## dibars

> 1.07.2009  (   ,  ..., )


  ,     14001 ,           ,  13001  ?

----------

.               01 .     (   ).           1        ?             - ?             ?

----------

, ,      - ,   1 ?           .

----------


## .

> , ,      - ,   1 ?           .


2  (  ),   .

----------


## dibars

[QUOTE=.;52342977]     ,  ?      46,      01.08.09  ?
    ?

----------

,  .  :Smilie:     ,             ?

----------

-       :Frown:

----------


## VasilisaV

[QUOTE=dibars;52343483]


> ,  ?      46,      01.08.09  ?


 . 21  ,      ,      ...

----------


## dibars

VasilisaV,     ,  ,   ,   01.07.09.
 :Wink:

----------


## VasilisaV

*dibars*,    ,           .

----------

01.07.09 .    14 ?        13-     ?

----------

> 01.07.09 .    14 ?        13-     ?


  ,    01.07.   .   14001

----------

> ,    01.07.   .   14001


  !         :
1. 14     ;
2.   -      .
3.        
???

            ?

----------

1  2 - 
     ,      .
     .

       .   .

----------

> 1  2 - 
>      ,      .
>      .
> 
>        .   .


   .   -   15-       .         ,         .           .

----------

-       14-    ,      1 - .       15-           .  ?      2003  -         :Frown:       ?        ....

----------

-   1 ,   14     ,   1-,       (, ,  ,     )

----------

> -   1 ,   14     ,   1-,       (, ,  ,     )


 !    -          "  "?

----------

30.12.2008 312-,     .    :Smilie:

----------

14001,   "   -  "   - 
      ,       ,  ,

      0 . 00 .    0,0 %,    10000 .  100 %

???

----------


## A. V. M.

.   ,   ,    .

----------

> !    -          "  "?


    25.06.2009  -22-6/511@         30.12.2008  312-

. 7.    ,             ,   01  2009 .,     :
      ,  ,     ,    ;
                ,  ,              .

----------


## staf-art

(   ) ?        ?

----------

